

The New York Times Doesn’t Know Any Math Teachers - jmount
http://blog.mrmeyer.com/2014/the-new-york-times-doesnt-know-any-math-teachers/

======
nigwil_
I think the solutions offered are incomplete, that is there is insufficient
data in the NYT story to indicate the proportion of rentals to sales. The
solutions offered have simply chosen one solution out of many. The solution
needs to be parameterised, and that parameter is unknown (at this point).

------
joubert
Simultaneous equations solution using pen and paper
[https://twitter.com/jouborg/status/549963741249286145](https://twitter.com/jouborg/status/549963741249286145)

------
jmount
I like this NTYP misses a literally perfect work problem (you can solve for
the two different sales quantities from the numbers quoted in the article).
But this is pretty compatible with the NYT 2012 position that you don't need
algebra. Another link:
[https://twitter.com/ddmeyer/status/549965027948507136/photo/...](https://twitter.com/ddmeyer/status/549965027948507136/photo/1)

~~~
jmount
NTYP -> NYT, work->word (sorry was on my way out the door when I posted that)

------
coolswan
Impressive that over 80% of sales was online

~~~
chrismcb
Considering 100% of the sales were online! why is that impressive?

